# Police cite woman for going on leisurely drive during Pennsylvania stay-at-home order



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/police-cite-woman-going-leisurely-204119272.html
*U.S.*
*Police cite woman for going on leisurely drive during Pennsylvania stay-at-home order*
Teresa Boeckel, York Daily Record
USA TODAYApril 3, 2020, 5:00 PM EDT









Police cite woman for going on leisurely drive during Pennsylvania stay-at-home order
YORK, Pa. - Pennsylvania State Police cited 19-year-old Anita Lynn Shaffer for violating a stay-at-home for York County after police say she went a leisurely drive on March 29.
Shaffer is the only person in the Commonwealth to be cited under the state's disease control and prevention act of 1955, spokesman Ryan Tarkowski said on Friday. Troopers have issued two warnings in other areas of the state.
A leisurely drive is not essential travel, Tarkowski said.
State police initially pulled over Shaffer for a vehicle code violation, Tarkowski said. He declined to give more details, saying it would be inappropriate, but "the trooper's decision was based on the totality of the circumstances."
"Our focus is on voluntary compliance through education. If we can get someone to do the right thing through a conversation, that is best," he wrote.
Shaffer could not be reached for comment.
The citation will cost Shaffer more than $200.
Pennsylvania governor Tom Wolf expanded the stay-at home order on April 1 to include the entire state to help stop the spread of the novel coronavirus.
Among the reasons that travel is allowed, according to the state:

Tasks essential to maintain health and safety, or the health and safety of their family or household members (including pets), such as obtaining medicine or medical supplies, visiting a health care professional, or obtaining supplies they need to work from home
Getting necessary services or supplies for themselves, for their family or household members, or as part of volunteer efforts, or to deliver those services or supplies to others to maintain the safety, sanitation, and essential operation of residences
Engaging in outdoor activity, such as walking, hiking or running if they maintain social distancing
To perform work providing essential products and services at a life-sustaining business
Does that mean that everyone who goes for a drive will be cited or warned? No, Tarkowski said. Troopers will make decisions to warn or cite drivers based on a case-by-case basis.
"But to reiterate, Stay at Home means stay at home," he said.
_Follow Teresa Boeckel on Twitter: @teresaboeckel
This article originally appeared on York Daily Record: Coronavirus stay-at-home order: PA woman cited after going for a drive_

*The Week*


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

That’s ridiculous! She was alone in her car, not near anyone. It’s much safer taking a leisurely drive than going into a grocery store.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

until there is martial law I'd think driving in your own car and not ever stopping or get out should be ok. Their gas, their dime.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SHalester said:


> until there is martial law I'd think driving in your own car and not ever stopping or get out should be ok. Their gas, their dime.


Aren't most states now kind of living under martial law? Sure states are using a softer tone like mine, safer at home, but we're only allowed to go to essential places and exercise outside.

My friends in the northern part of my state said there are State Patrol officers by the county line up there, stopping cars and asking why they're trying to enter the county. I'm still shocked on that one.



Another Uber Driver said:


>


I loved Eddie Rabbit as a kid. His song the First Step, or whatever the actual title is, is a great song. He died too young.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/police-cite-woman-going-leisurely-204119272.html
> *U.S.*
> *Police cite woman for going on leisurely drive during Pennsylvania stay-at-home order*
> Teresa Boeckel, York Daily Record
> ...


The car is an extension of the home under Louisiana law.
She did not have a large group in the car ?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Invisible said:


> My friends in the northern part of my state said there are State Patrol officers by the county line up there, stopping cars and asking why they're trying to enter the county.


I have read and heard that the enforcement actions vary. When Governor Hogan issued Maryland's Stay Home order, he specifically stated that the constabularies were not to do traffic stops and ask people why they were not at home. If, however, they were investigating a collision or doing a routine traffic stop for a violation or faulty equipment, they could ask and act accordingly. The impression that he gave was if they were not out for an allowed purpose, the officer should simply tell the driver to go home. If there are egregious violations, on the other hand, the police should act accordingly.

Neither Governor Northam of Virginia nor Mayor Bowser of the District of Columbia had too much to say about enforcement in those jurisdictions.



tohunt4me said:


> The car is an extension of the home under Louisiana law.


You will do well to keep in mind that Louisiana Law is based on Napoleonic Code, unlike the other states where it is based on English Law. That might account for the difference; might.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Just driving to drive is not okay. Stay home. Snowflakes dont realize it can be much worse.

I had a zoom meeting with coworker on Thursday. Shes from Virginia and told me people are still out and about. Glad they are setting an example with this girl.

Monkey see, monkey do. If streets become flooded with people that want to drive for no reason then that will encourage others to do the same. "If others are doing it so can i" 🤨


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Just driving to drive is not okay


does that hold true if one doesn't stop and get out of the car?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SHalester said:


> does that hold true if one doesn't stop and get out of the car?


Yup.

How do we know that's the case? If I was breaking the rules I would tell them the same. Just needed fresh air officer &#128110;‍♀&#128110;‍♂


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> How do we know that's the case


I was making my own case. If I decided to take a drive, wo a destination, no plan to stop...... We are not under martial law....yet.... SAH orders we are under only say no unnecessary travel; implied is a stop. If one drove in a big circle for 2 hours, that would be ok, I would think.

I haven't done it, but it certainly has crossed my mind........cabin fever is a very real thing.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Invisible said:


> That's ridiculous! She was alone in her car, not near anyone. It's much safer taking a leisurely drive than going into a grocery store.


It is a good ticket. What if everyone starts to leisurely drive :smiles: publicity alone will force people to stay inside for the next few days.
Leisurely driving, she will go and pump gas, hit McDonald's and meet her friends in a apt.
what if 100 nineteen year olds do that ? Just like the spring breakers. 100 nineteen year olds, one of them will pass it on to her mom/dad/grandma.
19 year olds don't do too much leisurely driving.
19 year old's have two things in mind and one of them is not bible study 

If it was a 40 year old , I will accept leisurely driving.
*3 Massachusetts golfers arrested for violating Rhode Island coronavirus quarantine order: police*


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SHalester said:


> I was making my own case. If I decided to take a drive, wo a destination, no plan to stop...... We are not under martial law....yet.... SAH orders we are under only say no unnecessary travel; implied is a stop. If one drove in a big circle for 2 hours, that would be ok, I would think.
> 
> I haven't done it, but it certainly has crossed my mind........cabin fever is a very real thing.


People can deal with cabin fever to keep the street clear. I dont want to see anyone. I understand it could be worse for people in smaller living spaces. But we can all deal.

I had someone tell me they are still going out to resturant because no one in their city is taking it serious and people are out and about. I think leaving the house like this will encourage others to do the same.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I have read and heard that the enforcement actions vary. When Governor Hogan issued Maryland's Stay Home order, he specifically stated that the constabularies were not to do traffic stops and ask people why they were not at home. If, however, they were investigating a collision or doing a routine traffic stop for a violation or faulty equipment, they could ask and act accordingly. The impression that he gave was if they were not out for an allowed purpose, the officer should simply tell the driver to go home. If there are egregious violations, on the other hand, the police should act accordingly.
> 
> Neither Governor Northam of Virginia nor Mayor Bowser of the District of Columbia had too much to say about enforcement in those jurisdictions.
> 
> ...


I had planned on traveling weeks ago to the northern part of my state that's rural where I had a place, owned by a family member, I could've stayed at alone. But I didn't leave early enough because I had to shop for people down here and do errands for them.

My friends up there, who I wouldn't have seen, said they didn't want people traveling to their vacation homes, because our county down here has so many cases. I also read several articles from rural towns stating the same thing. I get why they don't want people traveling long distances. Yet I was going to be alone in a tiny little cottage in the woods.

Yet friends up there are sending me pictures of them kayaking on the lake, putting their piers in the lake. And once all the ice melts, they'll be boating. While our bars/restaurants were closed for St. P's day here, they were all at the bars then.

The woman in PA probably just wanted a mental break by taking a long car drive, I think it's reasonable for her to want to do that. Driving in a personal vehicle alone isn't putting anyone at risk.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> leaving the house like this will encourage others to do the same


but the SAH you are under, which is the same I'm under since the counties coordinated it doesn't state you can't leave the house. In fact, it says you can for exercise, hiking, biking, running etc. Just the whole 6ft distance for non-household members.

I suppose if and when we are under martial law and there are road blocks, that will be a different story, Until then a mere drive with no stops won't trigger any enforcement in the Bay Area counties. For now, I'm ok with my 5 mile stroll in the early AM to combat being stuck inside fever.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

story

this is only the beginning in the suburbs


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/police-cite-woman-going-leisurely-204119272.html
> *U.S.*
> *Police cite woman for going on leisurely drive during Pennsylvania stay-at-home order*
> Teresa Boeckel, York Daily Record
> ...


I don't believe it. They want you to get out alone and walk or drive. They even told us we can ride motorcycles. The suicide rate from people getting depressed is at least as much as the deaths from the virus so they want you to do something. Parks remain open. I think this is false


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I think this is a failure of discretion. The old law is probably written broadly to add it as an additional charge or citation against someone who “deserves” public reprimand or consequence for acting recklessly, and this probably isn’t one of those cases.

The police (and prosecutors in other cases) always have an opportunity to exercise discretion and this was probably a case where they should have held back.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> People can deal with cabin fever to keep the street clear. I dont want to see anyone. I understand it could be worse for people in smaller living spaces. But we can all deal.
> 
> I had someone tell me they are still going out to resturant because no one in their city is taking it serious and people are out and about. I think leaving the house like this will encourage others to do the same.


I've pretty much stayed at home, except when I had to shop or do errands for people who aren't leaving their homes because they're higher risk.

News here said they closed some of the beaches on the northeast side of town, probably because too many were congregating now that's it's warmer here.

I've stayed away from Lake MI and the beaches because I don't want to be around people. But I'm still walking in parks a few times a week where no one is near me because here we only have so many warm months. I love to be around nature, I need it for my sanity, and I don't want to get fat. I also don't have a yard of my own.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SHalester said:


> but the SAH you are under, which is the same I'm under since the counties coordinated it doesn't state you can't leave the house. In fact, it says you can for exercise, hiking, biking, running etc. Just the whole 6ft distance for non-household members.
> 
> I suppose if and when we are under martial law and there are road blocks, that will be a different story, Until then a mere drive with no stops won't trigger any enforcement in the Bay Area counties. For now, I'm ok with my 5 mile stroll in the early AM to combat being stuck inside fever.


I wouldnt mind enforcing stricter rules. What I want and what is being allowed is different then I guess.

I still walk every morning and don't see any other humans. But my city is also completely dead. Small city. Our county has 51 cases.



Invisible said:


> I've pretty much stayed at home, except when I had to shop or do errands for people who aren't leaving their homes because they're higher risk.
> 
> News here said they closed some of the beaches on the northeast side of town, probably because too many were congregating now that's it's warmer here.
> 
> I've stayed away from Lake MI and the beaches because I don't want to be around people. But I'm still walking in parks a few times a week where no one is near me because here we only have so many warm months. I love to be around nature, I need it for my sanity, and I don't want to get fat. I also don't have a yard of my own.


Shes not getting any exercise sitting in a car.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I wouldnt mind enforcing stricter rules. What I want and what is being allowed is different then I guess.
> 
> I still walk every morning and don't see any other humans. But my city is also completely dead. Small city. Our county has 51 cases.
> 
> ...


No but she's helping her mental health, which will help her immune system. I understand where that woman is coming from because long, country rides are relaxing.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Invisible said:


> No but she's helping her mental health, which will help her immune system. I understand where that woman is coming from because long, country rides are relaxing.


I'm sure there are alternatives then a must have desire, need to drive.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I'm sure there are alternatives then a must have desire, need to drive.


Should they stop drive-by birthday parties for young kids? Or should the ones who are driving by the hospitals to put up signs of support for the health care workers also stop driving? Neither are essential but morale can go a long way to brighten peoples lives.

I'll be driving 20 min for a surprise drive-by baby shower for my friend. It's her first baby, she's a nurse, and she deserves some happiness right now.

This song is my theme song for my love of driving.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Should they stop drive-by birthday parties for young kids? Or should the ones who are driving by the hospitals to put up signs of support for the health care workers also stop driving? Neither are essential but morale can go a long way to brighten peoples lives.
> 
> I'll be driving 20 min for a surprise drive-by baby shower for my friend. It's her first baby, she's a nurse, and she deserves some happiness right now.
> 
> This song is my theme song for my love of driving.


Yes, those should stop. We can all do our part for a few months. That way kids will have more birthdays to come.

But we are 1st world. Unfortunately the virus doesn't give a **** &#129335;‍♀


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Yes, those should stop. We can all do our part for a few months. That way kids will have more birthdays to come.
> 
> But we are 1st world. Unfortunately the virus doesn't give a @@@@ &#129335;‍♀


I'll agree to disagree, so we don't go back and forth. &#128522;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I'll agree to disagree, so we don't go back and forth. &#128522;


Agreed lol

I'm pretty big on authority and setting strict rules for the better good (aside from UP &#128523. I dont expect a majority to agree anyways.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> I think this is a failure of discretion. The old law is probably written broadly to add it as an additional charge or citation against someone who "deserves" public reprimand or consequence for acting recklessly, and this probably isn't one of those cases.
> 
> The police (and prosecutors in other cases) always have an opportunity to exercise discretion and this was probably a case where they should have held back.


Never know though. It states she was pulled over for a vehicle code infraction. Something happened after the vehicle infraction was pointed out. She could have become abusive, which is a sure way to get a ticket. OR The LEO could have been fighting with his wife all night and just in a bad mood, looking to subconsciously punish someone for his own misfortune.

Or any other thing we cannot know.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Invisible said:


> That's ridiculous! She was alone in her car, not near anyone. It's much safer taking a leisurely drive than going into a grocery store.


I haven't taken a drive yet. But I've definitely been thinking about it.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

goneubering said:


> I haven't taken a drive yet. But I've definitely been thinking about it.


Go for it. Everyone else is &#128515;&#128077;

&#128018; &#128064; ... &#128018;&#128077;


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

goneubering said:


> I haven't taken a drive yet. But I've definitely been thinking about it.


You could drive toward the farthest Walmart from you. If you're stopped by the cop, just tell him you're driving to Walmart for tampons for your daughter.

Then you can keep circling the Walmart parking lot, as your drive. If the Walmart security stops you, tell him you're looking for a close parking spot. &#128512;


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Invisible said:


> That's ridiculous! She was alone in her car, not near anyone. It's much safer taking a leisurely drive than going into a grocery store.


Get a load of this one....

https://nypost.com/2020/04/03/malibu-paddleboarder-arrested-for-violating-stay-at-home-order/


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Get a load of this one....
> 
> https://nypost.com/2020/04/03/malibu-paddleboarder-arrested-for-violating-stay-at-home-order/


I wonder if the fine was $1,200 &#129300;

I remember hearing people were in the water during tsunami warnings.

Some like to live on the edge.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Get a load of this one....
> 
> https://nypost.com/2020/04/03/malibu-paddleboarder-arrested-for-violating-stay-at-home-order/


I guess only certain forms of exercise are allowed then. That man was just technically exercising.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I wonder if the fine was $1,200 &#129300;
> 
> I remember hearing people were in the water during tsunami warnings.
> 
> Some like to live on the edge.


Surfs' up!
Good times


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Just driving to drive is not okay.


Why not? How is driving going to spread diseases any more than hiking, which is permissible? Especially considering that driving to a hiking spot is also somehow therefore permissible. So, if a person drives to a pretty lake to hike near it, that's okay. But it isn't okay to drive to see the lake without the hiking excuse?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Why not? How is driving going to spread diseases any more than hiking, which is permissible? Especially considering that driving to a hiking spot is also somehow therefore permissible. So, if a person drives to a pretty lake to hike near it, that's okay. But it isn't okay to drive to see the lake without the hiking excuse?


These are my feeling and apparently still not against the shelter in place rules.

You need to look at the bigger picture. Imagine everyone decided to be like this lady and go out and do what they normally did. Streets again packed. I don't understand why it's so hard to just sacrifice a few things for a short period of time for the better good. To me it's very entitled and honestly a little embarrassing that we feel so privileged and are above this worldwide threat.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

....and to think today was I supposed to be on a plane to Hawaii for spring break. Now I'm on hold with Expedia trying to get a status of my $3k refund. This morning on hold for 2 hours. Now 2nd try, 20m. 
We now bring you back to the regularly scheduled program.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> These are my feeling and apparently still not against the shelter in place rules.
> 
> You need to look at the bigger picture. Imagine everyone decided to be like this lady and go out and do what they normally did. Streets again packed. I don't understand why it's so hard to just sacrifice a few things for a short period of time for the better good. To me it's very entitled and honestly a little embarrassing that we feel so privileged and are above this worldwide threat.


The sacrificing should have a reasoning that actually relates to the virus, like preventing people from interacting with each other. Traffic congestion seems unrelated to me since everyone is in a car and farther than 6 feet from each other.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> These are my feeling and apparently still not against the shelter in place rules.
> 
> You need to look at the bigger picture. Imagine everyone decided to be like this lady and go out and do what they normally did. Streets again packed. I don't understand why it's so hard to just sacrifice a few things for a short period of time for the better good. To me it's very entitled and honestly a little embarrassing that we feel so privileged and are above this worldwide threat.


I don't think we, who agree doing a leisurely car drive is fine, are entitled nor is this woman in PA. Majority of people aren't doing what they normally do, and we're adapting.

I think the "problem people" are the ones who are playing contact sports outside, who are having parties in their homes with others who don't live with them and who are still congregating in groups.  Why are people even flying on planes for leisure?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> The sacrificing should have a reasoning that actually relates to the virus, like preventing people from interacting with each other. Traffic congestion seems unrelated to me since everyone is in a car and farther than 6 feet from each other.


It's fine. People please go out. Let's create traffic. Let's fill up our parks again. I guess some have an essential need to sit on their ass in their car.

We need to plan assuming were dealing with idiots. Just dont push the boundaries. How many of these people who are driving are actually just doing it to sit in their car?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> It's fine. People please go out. Let's create traffic. Let's fill up our parks again. I guess some have an essential need to sit on their ass in their car.
> 
> We need to plan assuming were dealing with idiots. Just dont push the boundaries. How many of these people who are driving are actually just doing it to sit in their car?


And how many of those hoarders have been to every store to get their 20th pack of TP? &#128512;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Why are people even flying on planes for leisure?


ha. My family was due to fly out TODAY for Hawaii. Son's spring break. Canceled back when we first went under SAH orders. At the time UA said we'd get a credit that we'd have to use by Jun 2020. WTF, June? Sure, ok, right. Filled out form for refund. Got ref number, but nothing since. Today 2.52 hours on hold, never got a warm body. Decided to file insurance claim; hopefully that will have more traction.

OH, did you know on the summary alert page you are not quite invisible? Just saying; can see the circle..........


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/police-cite-woman-going-leisurely-204119272.html
> *U.S.*
> *Police cite woman for going on leisurely drive during Pennsylvania stay-at-home order*
> Teresa Boeckel, York Daily Record
> ...


Do the cops expect one to open the window and accept a paper ticket from some potentially filthy virus infected, gun toting maverick with nothing better do do?



SHalester said:


> ha. My family was due to fly out TODAY for Hawaii. Son's spring break. Canceled back when we first went under SAH orders. At the time UA said we'd get a credit that we'd have to use by Jun 2020. WTF, June? Sure, ok, right. Filled out form for refund. Got ref number, but nothing since. Today 2.52 hours on hold, never got a warm body. Decided to file insurance claim; hopefully that will have more traction.
> 
> OH, did you know on the summary alert page you are not quite invisible? Just saying; can see the circle..........


I'm kind of in the same boat (sorry for the pun). 
My tickets for Hawaii are for July and I was told to wait till 2 weeks prior to the flight to cancel and consider a refund. All our anniversary plans except the flights have been canceled. *No problem with refunds except UNITED*


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I don't think we, who agree doing a leisurely car drive is fine, are entitled nor is this woman in PA. Majority of people aren't doing what they normally do, and we're adapting.
> 
> I think the "problem people" are the ones who are playing contact sports outside, who are having parties in their homes with others who don't live with them and who are still congregating in groups. Why are people even flying on planes for leisure?


The problem people are also those that think this is a normal flu. Which is a huge chunk of the population sadly. Some of the best people I know are saying this and no matter how much I try to explain they think they know better.&#129318;‍♀

We need strict laws keeping them in the house. Because given any excuse to go out and make their way around the rules they will take.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> We need strict laws keeping them in the house.


that sounds like martial law. Nobody. I repeat nobody wants or is requesting THAT. I think maybe best to concentrate on the crew who run around posting here, that CV19 is a hoax. That should take plenty of time, since there are so many here. Worry about gen pop when just this forum conforms. :errwhat:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SHalester said:


> that sounds like martial law. Nobody. I repeat nobody wants or is requesting THAT. I think maybe best to concentrate on the crew who run around posting here, that CV19 is a hoax. That should take plenty of time, since there are so many here. Worry about gen pop when just this forum conforms. :errwhat:


I think much of california, at least bay area is doing a great job from what I've seen. Talking to people in different states, we may be an exception.

@Taxi2Uber hey babe &#128536;


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> @Taxi2Uber hey babe &#128536;


Who dis?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Who dis?


Dis who?


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Just driving to drive is not okay. Stay home. Snowflakes dont realize it can be much worse.
> 
> I had a zoom meeting with coworker on Thursday. Shes from Virginia and told me people are still out and about. Glad they are setting an example with this girl.
> 
> Monkey see, monkey do. If streets become flooded with people that want to drive for no reason then that will encourage others to do the same. "If others are doing it so can i" &#129320;


*Seriously. *

_run

away

with

me..._


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I think much of california, at least bay area is doing a great job from what I've seen. Talking to people in different states, we may be an exception.


I understand your overall frustration. We've got some non-conformers in my county.

Overall, I think most are doing their part. We used to have more cases than other states, previously held spots 13-15, but little by little, other states are surpassing us with cases. Now we're like 22 or 23.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> *Seriously. *
> 
> _run
> 
> ...


I think that would go against the "stay home" point I'm trying to make &#128523;

But glad you agree &#128522;


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

I'd love to stick around and point out how wrong @Mkang14 is, but I'm going out for a drive.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> I'd love to stick around and point out how wrong @Mkang14 is, but I'm going out for a drive.


Awww boo. Take care. Enjoy driving your taxi. Bring extra nose plugs &#129303;&#129303;&#129303;&#129303;


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SHalester said:


> OH, did you know on the summary alert page you are not quite invisible? Just saying; can see the circle..........


Hahaha. I can only be invisible on threads or on the other because of the different background color they use. Others pointed that out previously.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

how do they even justify all this when they dont even know the true case fatality rate when they havent tested a random sample of the population, just the sickest people?

This is like turning into a bad science fiction movie Like Logans run!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

And homeless people are exempt from the "Stay at Home" order here in NV.

"I AM home officer. I live in my car. Am I being detained? Am I free to go?"


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I have read and heard that the enforcement actions vary. When Governor Hogan issued Maryland's Stay Home order, he specifically stated that the constabularies were not to do traffic stops and ask people why they were not at home. If, however, they were investigating a collision or doing a routine traffic stop for a violation or faulty equipment, they could ask and act accordingly. The impression that he gave was if they were not out for an allowed purpose, the officer should simply tell the driver to go home. If there are egregious violations, on the other hand, the police should act accordingly.
> 
> Neither Governor Northam of Virginia nor Mayor Bowser of the District of Columbia had too much to say about enforcement in those jurisdictions.
> 
> ...


It's possible she acted like an idiot and instead of a warning she got a ticket.

We've all watched COPS. Sometimes cops don't plan to do anything but warn people and the person they pull over acts like a complete idiot from the get go. They say things like "what the ****, man, you going to give me a ticket? Go ahead, give me a ****ing ticket! Wasting your time on me just for a ****ing headlight? Let's get this over with, just give me the ****ing ticket like you want to."

And "hey, please get your headlight fixed" turns into get out of the car and whatever multiple tickets the cop can figure out to give. IF they behave at that point. They don't and they end up arrested.

Some people are stupid and we don't know, but maybe she's one of them.

Remember the Reese Witherspoon video when her husband got on trouble for DUI I think? There's plenty of folks who assume the rules don't apply to them.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

all she had to say that she was driving to the park to walk around or the store to pick up a few things. she probably became augmentative.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> And homeless people are exempt from the "Stay at Home" order here in NV.
> 
> "I AM home officer. I live in my car. Am I being detained? Am I free to go?"


&#128533; Try going to a shelter. I'm sure they'll accept you. Best of luck my friend.



njn said:


> all she had to say that she was driving to the park to walk around or the store to pick up a few things. she probably became augmentative.


I'm sure "just driving around" was already a cover story for something worse.


----------



## ohnos (Nov 2, 2019)

SHalester said:


> until there is martial law I'd think driving in your own car and not ever stopping or get out should be ok. Their gas, their dime.


If the National order and state has said order in place all non essential driving is a lawful act. Now we don't have the both sides story. If this person was seen several times in area that may have been suspicious activity.
Look it up they may not call it martial law but National emergency order is really that same.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ohnos said:


> National emergency order is really that same


hypothetically you mean? My opinion is based on NOW; not some future date with a future change.


----------



## ohnos (Nov 2, 2019)

SHalester said:


> hypothetically you mean? My opinion is based on NOW; not some future date with a future change.


In a case of a problem yes and can be used the same.


----------



## producemanjames (Jun 20, 2018)

I work in the grocery biz in so cal and since the stay at home order more people are grocery shopping and driving the roads then when this shit first hit. As I was pulling up to work a few days ago some dumbass was at a gas station fueling up his boat! These mfers need to stay the f*** at home!


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Yup.
> 
> How do we know that's the case? If I was breaking the rules I would tell them the same. Just needed fresh air officer &#128110;‍♀&#128110;‍♂


R u wearing a NIOSH certified N95 mask in that avatar picture?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> R u wearing a NIOSH certified N95 mask in that avatar picture?


It's an android mask so the answer is yes. Android is the best and they use the best.

Now if it was an Iphone...


----------



## producemanjames (Jun 20, 2018)

Just got home from work and the neighbors are throwing a f****** birthday party complete with bounce house. Shot them the dirtiest look. No one is taking this shit seriously.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

producemanjames said:


> Just got home from work and the neighbors are throwing a f****** birthday party complete with bounce house. Shot them the dirtiest look. No one is taking this shit seriously.


People wont take it serious until every area has the death rate of New York.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Why not? How is driving going to spread diseases any more than hiking, which is permissible? Especially considering that driving to a hiking spot is also somehow therefore permissible. So, if a person drives to a pretty lake to hike near it, that's okay. But it isn't okay to drive to see the lake without the hiking excuse?


Here DNR closed all their lands to public access. This covers most of the popular trails around the area.This was on day 4 of the quarantine period










We do love our hiking out here!


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Invisible said:


> That's ridiculous! She was alone in her car, not near anyone. It's much safer taking a leisurely drive than going into a grocery store.


So, just ignore all directives and do whatever you want, irrespective of very clear guidelines.

"It doesn't apply to me, I'm special."

Extend that philosophy across the populace and you have anarchy,

And people wonder why this thing is spreading the way it is. Sheeesh!

.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> So, just ignore all directives and do whatever you want, irrespective of very clear guidelines.
> 
> "It doesn't apply to me, I'm special."
> 
> ...


Sheeesh, we're talking about a car ride.

I'm following protocol. We have no restrictions on driving and going out to exercise. And I HAVEN'T taken any leisurely car rides. I was talking about the PA woman.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Invisible said:


> Sheeesh, we're talking about a car ride.
> 
> I'm following protocol. We have no restrictions on driving and going out to exercise. And I HAVEN'T taken any leisurely car rides. I was talking about the PA woman.


So was I.

.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Sheeesh, we're talking about a car ride.
> 
> I'm following protocol. We have no restrictions on driving and going out to exercise. And I HAVEN'T taken any leisurely car rides. I was talking about the PA woman.


A car ride where you're putting others at risk at any given moment. When you get out of that car and sneeze on some one, or get sneezed on. Then infect someone and they end up dying. This is a refrigerated truck outside of a hospital in queens NY. This truck was ultimately full of dead bodies. This picture is as they began loading.









It's not the time to be self-absorbed. To fight for your freedom or take another life into your hands. Hundreds of health care workers are risking their lives every minute of every hour in the day. The least all non-essential human beings can do is stay home. In a world where its all about "ME" and "MY" feelings. Take some time to reflect and put yourself second for once. Stay home.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> A car ride where you're putting others at risk at any given moment. When you get out of that car and sneeze on some one, or get sneezed on. Then infect someone and they end up dying. This is a refrigerated truck outside of a hospital in queens NY. This truck was ultimately full of dead bodies. This picture is as they began loading.
> View attachment 442961


I've seen that picture. Very sad.

How do you know the woman in PA even parked by anyone, except when the cop pulled her over?

I hope you're not driving your car anywhere, and you're staying home 24/7 since I'd hate for you to sneeze on someone or cough on them.

And here's New Yorkers crowding together the end of March. But please continue on how one woman in PA is causing cv deaths driving in her car.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I've seen that picture. Very sad.
> 
> How do you know the woman in PA even parked by anyone, except when the cop pulled he over?
> 
> ...


Misinformation and bad leadership is to blame. This was the day before 956 people died. The day after it was a ghost town. Since that date you don't see anyone out. It took nearly 1000 people dying in one day for everyone in NYC to realize this was real. Partly because of the way our Mayor and Governor handled this in early March. They left schools open, told us to go out and live our lives, welcomed gatherings. Until the deaths started to mount. Now everyone knows its serious.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Enjoy driving your taxi. Bring extra nose plugs


I don't drive a taxi. Are you inferring cabs and cabbies stink? 
Interesting.


njn said:


> all she had to say that she was driving to the park to walk around or the store to pick up a few things. she probably became augmentative.


...or carry a McDonalds or Starbucks cup with you, or keep a Walmart bag or two of stuff in the car. 
"Prove I DIDN'T go there officer."


Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> R u wearing a NIOSH certified N95 mask in that avatar picture?











This is the best image of her so far.
Add a hoodie and dark glasses...even better.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Just got back from my leisurely drive.
Some of my brother Freedom Fighters. Drive On!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> I don't drive a taxi. Are you inferring cabs and cabbies stink?
> Interesting.
> 
> ...or carry a McDonalds or Starbucks cup with you, or keep a Walmart bag or two of stuff in the car.
> ...


Oh no! Racist, anonymous, taxi guy (that follows me around) thinks I'm ugly. &#129402; what do I do now? Life no longer has meaning.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Oh no! Racist, anonymous, taxi guy (that follows me around) thinks I'm ugly. &#129402; what do I do now? Life no longer has meaning.


Back in elementary school I use to pick on the girls I liked


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> Back in elementary school I use to pick on the girls I liked


I dont think so. Circled green in the below screenshot is the reason why. Now excuse me while cry myself to sleep because taxi man doesn't dig me &#128557;


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I dont think so. Circled green in the below screenshot is the reason why. Now excuse me while cry myself to sleep because taxi man doesn't dig me &#128557;
> View attachment 442976


The psychology of racism has always intrigued me. Its so prominent in our society that people think of it as natural or innate. Racism was prevalent for our early ancestors because it allowed them to deprive other groups of resources. Lets go ahead and forgive taxi-man it must be in his genes


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Oh no! Racist,


Pretty disturbing how you, without any evidence, can casually call someone a racist.


Giantsfan1503 said:


> The psychology of racism has always intrigued me.
> Lets go ahead and forgive taxi-man it must be in his genes


So Mkang calls me a racist, so therefore I am one?
What's more intriguing, is your psychology, and your conclusions derived from it.


Mkang14 said:


> taxi guy (that follows me around)


LOL. I think you have that backwards.

Stalks and randomly tags an assortment of my posts in a matter of a few minutes.
This isn't even all of them!!
She is the epitome of an internet bully.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

<wondering what forum I"m in and what happened to the thread>


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Pretty disturbing how you, without any evidence, can casually call someone a racist.
> 
> So Mkang calls me a racist, so therefore I am one?
> What's more intriguing, is your psychology, and your conclusions derived from it.


You are very focused on me being indian. Also some of your post that were deleted mention my indian features which you continously point out.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/what-do-the-roads-look-like-near-you-april-2020-edition-&#128739;.390698/post-6083383

https://uberpeople.net/threads/&#128178;rs-decrease-financial-gain❓.390892/post-6086811

https://uberpeople.net/threads/permanent-deactivation-no-recourse.367951/post-5677103

https://uberpeople.net/threads/trig...5-miles-great-chat-no-tip.373596/post-5782353
https://uberpeople.net/threads/trig...5-miles-great-chat-no-tip.373596/post-5779269











Taxi2Uber said:


> Pretty disturbing how you, without any evidence, can casually call someone a racist.
> 
> So Mkang calls me a racist, so therefore I am one?
> What's more intriguing, is your psychology, and your conclusions derived from it.
> ...


Yeah I'm petty. Wows dont make a bully my dear.

After you removed the wows you gave first. Get some sleep man. Peace.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

I was simply trying to state that evolutionary psychology accounts for present day human traits in terms of the survival benefit they might have had for our ancestors. My other theory on racism is that its a defense mechanism generated by feelings of insecurity and anxiety. You made a disparaging remark saying a picture of MKang in a mask was the best one of her. I've seen MKangs previous avatars and I've seen great pictures of her with no mask. Mkang is clearly indian and you chose to belittle her by saying she looks better with her face covered. Yes I made an assumption that you're a racist. @Taxi2Uber


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> You are very focused on me being indian. Also some of your post that were deleted mention my indian features which you continously point out.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/what-do-the-roads-look-like-near-you-april-2020-edition-&#128739;.390698/post-6083383
> 
> ...


Thank you for that post showing me defend the Indian behavior through their culture and responding to that guy calling Indians cheap.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> It's possible she acted like an idiot and instead of a warning she got a ticket. Sometimes cops don't plan to do anything but warn people and the person they pull over acts like a complete idiot from the get go.


More than one police has told me that when they pull over someone, ninety per-cent of the time, they already have decided what they are going to do before they get out of the car. If, however, you are a smart [donkey], you easily can talk yourself into a summons when all that you were going to get was a lecture. Conversely, every once in a while, if you are decent, he might back off giving you the summons that he was going to give you. In short, it might not help you, but it does not hurt you to be civil. It can however, hurt you to be obnoxious. They told me that I need not be overly nice, just correct and civil: "Yes"; "No"; "I do not know"; "My registration and insurance card are in the glove box, so I must open it to get them out".

More than one has told me that when you get pulled over, crack the window, put on the courtesy light if it is night, put both hands on the steering wheel. When the police approaches, ask him if he wants you to put down the window any further. If he does, tell him that you must go for the crank. Do not open the glove box and reach into it until he tells you to do that. When he asks for my licence, registration and insurance card, I tell him that my licence is in my wallet and should I get it? When he tells me to get it, I do. I then tell him that the registration and insurance card are in the glove box and should I get them? When he tells me to do so, I get them. I hand him my documents and put both hands on the wheel. If he asks me any questions, I answer simply "Yes", "No", "I do not know". If he asks me something that requires an answer other than those three, I answer only the question asked:

Q: Where have you been to-night?
A; Samuel Beckett's.

Q: Have you had anything to drink?
A: Yes.

Q: How much?
A; Two beers.

Q: How long were you there?
A: Two hours.

Q: Where are you going now?
A: Home.

Q: Did you know that one of your licence plate bulbs is burned out?
A: No.

Q: One is, that is why I stopped you.
A: I will have the man look at it to-morrow.

There is no need to scrape, bow or kowtow. Just be decent and tell him what he wants to know.



producemanjames said:


> the neighbors are throwing a birthday party complete with bounce house.


I am surprised that the company that rents out that stuff actually showed up.



Who is John Galt? said:


> "I'm special."


I *am. *Did you not read my signature line?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Thank you for that post showing me defend the Indian behavior through their culture and responding to that guy calling Indians cheap.


You asked. I provided.

Just take it easy. Its funnier when we goof. Dont turn it into something nasty


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

*ATTENTION ALL POSTERS:*

Let us keep this on topic and stop with the confrontational posting lest I have to call in the Administrators.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> You made a disparaging remark saying a picture of MKang in a mask was the best one of her.
> Yes I made an assumption that you're a racist.


What does that have to do with race?
So you are OK with making such assumptions?



Mkang14 said:


> You asked. I provided.


You only provided proof I'm not a racist, so thank you.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> What does that have to do with race?
> So you are OK with making such assumptions?
> 
> 
> You only provided proof I'm not a racist, so thank you.


Clear it up for me then? Why the unnecessary jab?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

so, I remember this morning this thread was about the ability (or not) of taking a ride with no destination and no intention of stopping anyway. You know, to get out, clear the head. Be around, but not around anybody, maybe wind in hair.
And now, somewhere, went sideways. Can we get back to pro/con of just driving in a circle to get out of the house?

god, I hope this is number 51 and won't go anywhere. Think I'm really close to post jail.

so much for 51........


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Invisible said:


> Should they stop drive-by birthday parties for young kids? Or should the ones who are driving by the hospitals to put up signs of support for the health care workers also stop driving? Neither are essential but morale can go a long way to brighten peoples lives.
> 
> I'll be driving 20 min for a surprise drive-by baby shower for my friend. It's her first baby, she's a nurse, and she deserves some happiness right now.
> 
> This song is my theme song for my love of driving.


Yes.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Also some of your post that were deleted mention my indian features which you continously point out.


Simply untrue.


Giantsfan1503 said:


> Clear it up for me then? Why the unnecessary jab?


LOL. Who are you? And why do I need to clear it with you?
Mind your own business.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> You only provided proof I'm not a racist, so thank you.


I feel you are. Thats my honest opinion. But doesnt mean for sure you are. I'm getting that vibe based on your responses and interactions with me. If you're not I apologize. I dont want to fight with you so I'm going to let it be what it is. Have a good night.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

*KEEP THIS ON TOPIC. STOP THE CONFRONTATIONAL POSTING NOW.*


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

SHalester said:


> so, I remember this morning this thread was about the ability (or not) of taking a ride with no destination and no intention of stopping anyway.


Still is, it just ran it's course.
The other stuff is just an Essential detour.
We appreciate your patience.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> *KEEP THIS ON TOPIC. STOP THE CONFRONTATIONAL POSTING NOW.*


Book 'em Danno!

.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

dnlbaboof said:


> how do they even justify all this when they dont even know the true case fatality rate when they havent tested a random sample of the population, just the sickest people?
> 
> This is like turning into a bad science fiction movie Like Logans run!!!!!!!!!


The fact that we DON'T KNOW how many are infected is why this is justified.

The fatality rate can be lower than we think but if enough people are infected a lot of people will still die. And we know the ones spreading it with no/few symptoms are going to be the ones least likely to die.

So let's let THEM do whatever the **** they want because they probably won't die. They'll just pass it on to those who will.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Just driving to drive is not okay. Stay home. Snowflakes dont realize it can be much worse.
> 
> I had a zoom meeting with coworker on Thursday. Shes from Virginia and told me people are still out and about. Glad they are setting an example with this girl.
> 
> Monkey see, monkey do. If streets become flooded with people that want to drive for no reason then that will encourage others to do the same. "If others are doing it so can i" &#129320;


Burn that Oil !


----------



## producemanjames (Jun 20, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I am surprised that the company that rents out that stuff actually showed up.


I'm guessing either one of the party goers owns a company or the bounce house itself. If one of them has Coronavirus, now the whole lot of them are exposed. Neither I nor my wife got anywhere near them seeing as she's 5 1/2 months pregnant.
Inconsiderate assholes.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

More to this story then what is written.
Sounds like the princess went for a ride, had a broken tail light, got pulled over and gave the cop a hard time.
All she had to do was tell the officer that she was going to the grocery store.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> The fact that we DON'T KNOW how many are infected is why this is justified.


Simple fact is, there is no difference in self isolation in your house compared to self isolation in your car, just driving around.
Driving to the store or McD take out involves more risk for all parties, yet it's allowed.
There's likely more to the PA woman's story, but on the surface, it's a no-harm no-foul.


----------



## producemanjames (Jun 20, 2018)

Going back on topic, she violated a stay at home order. She probably irritated the cop who decided to cite her. Stay at home means stay at home. Driving for the hell of it is not essential right now. There’s other ways to deal with cabin fever. Now is the time to be considerate to others and not a selfish jackass.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> More than one police has told me that when they pull over someone, ninety per-cent of the time, they already have decided what they are going to do before they get out of the car. If, however, you are a smart [donkey], you easily can talk yourself into a summons when all that you were going to get was a lecture. Conversely, every once in a while, if you are decent, he might back off giving you the summons that he was going to give you. In short, it might not help you, but it does not hurt you to be civil. It can however, hurt you to be obnoxious. They told me that I need not be overly nice, just correct and civil: "Yes"; "No"; "I do not know"; "My registration and insurance card are in the glove box, so I must open it to get them out".
> 
> More than one has told me that when you get pulled over, crack the window, put on the courtesy light if it is night, put both hands on the steering wheel. When the police approaches, ask him if he wants you to put down the window any further. If he does, tell him that you must go for the crank. Do not open the glove box and reach into it until he tells you to do that. When he asks for my licence, registration and insurance card, I tell him that my licence is in my wallet and should I get it? When he tells me to get it, I do. I then tell him that the registration and insurance card are in the glove box and should I get them? When he tells me to do so, I get them. I hand him my documents and put both hands on the wheel. If he asks me any questions, I answer simply "Yes", "No", "I do not know". If he asks me something that requires an answer other than those three, I answer only the question asked:
> 
> ...


A cop friend of mine, now retired, said that they were told to plan on giving say, every 3rd car pulled over for speeding, a ticket. That way (theoretically) racism etc wouldn't be a factor. But he also said that some people damn near force you to give them a ticket because they behave so badly you'd feel like a putz who'd put up with abuse if you didn't.

Yeah, just be polite, don't try to suck up, and let them know what you're doing so they can be and feel safe.. I once had to dig through my backpack for what seemed like forever to find my license. But I told the cop I would have to and that I'd hold it where he could see in it with his flashlight.



Taxi2Uber said:


> Simple fact is, there is no difference in self isolation in your house compared to self isolation in your car, just driving around.
> Driving to the store or McD take out involves more risk for all parties, yet it's allowed.
> There's likely more to the PA woman's story, but on the surface, it's a no-harm no-foul.


Strictly speaking, if your front door is unlocked and I walk in, look around and leave, closing the door behind me without taking anything, or letting the cat out, it's no harm, no foul.

That argument is specious.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> A cop friend of mine, now retired, said that they were told to plan on giving say, every 3rd car pulled over for speeding, a ticket. That way (theoretically) racism etc wouldn't be a factor. But he also said that some people damn near force you to give them a ticket because they behave so badly you'd feel like a putz who'd put up with abuse if you didn't.
> 
> Yeah, just be polite, don't try to suck up, and let them know what you're doing so they can be and feel safe.. I once had to dig through my backpack for what seemed like forever to find my license. But I told the cop I would have to and that I'd hold it where he could see in it with his flashlight.
> 
> ...


-----------------------

LOL !! Nice try but whether it is a closed door or a locked door, you would be trespassing and in trouble if you do not belong there.
You are correct -- most people are too aggressive when stopped by police. That is the last thing a person should do.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> The fact that we DON'T KNOW how many are infected is why this is justified.
> 
> The fatality rate can be lower than we think but if enough people are infected a lot of people will still die. And we know the ones spreading it with no/few symptoms are going to be the ones least likely to die.
> 
> So let's let THEM do whatever the @@@@ they want because they probably won't die. They'll just pass it on to those who will.


theve spent trillions on this youd think theyd spend a few thousand bucks to test a 1000 people randomly, but then the police state they crave is too fun for them, youd think they'd have this info before shutting down the economy......


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/police-cite-woman-going-leisurely-204119272.html
> *U.S.*
> *Police cite woman for going on leisurely drive during Pennsylvania stay-at-home order*
> Teresa Boeckel, York Daily Record
> ...


So many ways around this,
Yes officer im in search of toilet paper... im on my wsy to blah blah blah I heard it was in stock...


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I really can't believe some people are questioning this "violating martial law" ticket.

If you want to act like Covid19 is the spanish flu them don't get mad when they write unconstitutional tickets for violating an illegal law.


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

For those who live in their car, can they drive?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

EastBayRides said:


> For those who live in their car, can they drive?


Our Mayor's order specifically exempts homeless people. Check the California order for anything that addresses that. If Governor Newsom did not address that.................I guess that when the popo stop you, you just tell them:


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

paddle-boarder-arrested-in-malibu-after-flouting-coronavirus-closures


----------



## UberBud (Aug 8, 2016)

mbd said:


> Leisurely driving, she will go and pump gas, hit McDonald's and meet her friends in a apt.


Your strawman is poorly thought out. Getting food from McDonald's is an allowed activity.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> Misinformation and bad leadership is to blame. This was the day before 956 people died. The day after it was a ghost town. Since that date you don't see anyone out. It took nearly 1000 people dying in one day for everyone in NYC to realize this was real. Partly because of the way our Mayor and Governor handled this in early March. They left schools open, told us to go out and live our lives, welcomed gatherings. Until the deaths started to mount. Now everyone knows its serious.


This group of Brooklyn teens missed the urgent memo to take this seriously.

The video (towards bottom of page) of them congregating in a group and then fighting was recorded on Thursday, April 2. I hope the cops, especially the one closer to them, don't get infected.

https://www.nydailynews.com/coronav...eetbrawl-1038a~~1~yes-art~curated~curatedpage
Stay safe in NY.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Invisible said:


> This group of Brooklyn teens missed the urgent memo to take this seriously.
> 
> The video (towards bottom of page) of them congregating in a group and then fighting was recorded on Thursday, April 2. I hope the cops, especially the one closer to them, don't get infected.
> 
> ...


He had mentioned that New York looks deserted. Living there he sees the reality.

Reminds me of when we had flooding in the bay area and when I saw the pictures in the news all outsiders saw were homes under water, it looked soo much worse then it was. I was confused because I was living in bay area and saw nothing close to that. Business as usual.

News reports the one offs sometimes. But people that are living in the middle of it can give you the real deal.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Anomoly..just a 1 prick cop...


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

dauction said:


> Anomoly..just a 1 prick cop...


Kind of like the cop that gives a ticket for going 5 miles over the limit.

But honestly I'm happy she got a ticket. I hope everyone reads this story and 2nd guesses going out unneccessary &#129335;‍♀&#128175;&#128077;


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> He had mentioned that New York looks deserted. Living there he sees the reality.
> 
> Reminds me of when we had flooding in the bay area and when I saw the pictures in the news all outsiders saw were homes under water, it looked soo much worse then it was. I was confused because I was living in bay area and saw nothing close to that. Business as usual.
> 
> News reports the one offs sometimes. But people that are living in the middle of it can give you the real deal.


And this video proves it's not deserted. He could live in Manhattan or Long Island. SInce he hasn't been out, how would he know?

I'm just reporting a video that was taken on Thurs in Brooklyn. Believe as you wish. The video illustrates otherwise.

And I can tell you the same is happening here on the north side of my county, where the bulk of cases are.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

Invisible said:


> This group of Brooklyn teens missed the urgent memo to take this seriously.
> 
> The video (towards bottom of page) of them congregating in a group and then fighting was recorded on Thursday, April 2. I hope the cops, especially the one closer to them, don't get infected.
> 
> ...


We're having a problem with almost half our police force calling out because of the virus. I can attest to less police presence. New York is known for having a police car on every block. I'm surprised there hasn't been more violence. If it ever comes to there not being enough food at the grocery store, its over. As for people taking it serious. I've never in my life seen the streets this empty. People are genuinely afraid. You don't even see people without masks. I can't speak for brooklyn but Queens is shut down.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

EastBayRides said:


> For those who live in their car, can they drive?


There are signs in SF where they say you can get a citation for living in your car-not sure if it applies to the whole Bay Area.

while I understand driving is not "hurting" anyone, enclosed in a vehicle, it is the fact that the destination was unknown to the cops at the time, and so they probably pulled her over for questioning and things got heated.

here, there are people driving up to Tahoe for an escape and they're trying to deter that because that's people grouping together and the small town is not equipped to handle a huge inflow of patients should they get corvid 19 or similar symptoms.

I've seen police around and they have yet to come up to me to question why I'm on Bart or on the street but if they do i have a letter from HR and my business card handy just in case. I really don't want to go in anymore and have decided as I see more and more people out in pairs excerising (def not six feet apart) or walking their dogs or just out and about in general... I fear for myself more then anything. So because of them, I'm limited in what I can do for my clients but at the end of the day I gotta take care of myself first.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

In my market the National Guard has been deployed. There are check points every 5 miles. If you don’t have valid papers that show you have a reason to travel you can be detained or shot.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

shot?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> In my market the National Guard has been deployed. There are check points every 5 miles. If you don't have valid papers that show you have a reason to travel you can be detained or shot.


As it should be, tovarishch.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> In my market the National Guard has been deployed. There are check points every 5 miles. If you don't have valid papers that show you have a reason to travel you can be detained or *shot*.





Wolfgang Faust said:


> shot?
> View attachment 443261





waldowainthrop said:


> As it should be, tovarishch.


I just noticed he said "shot"&#128514;. Note to self, always carefully read @LyftUberFuwabolewa posts before hearting ❤ it .


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I just noticed he said "shot"&#128514;. Note to self always pay close attention to @LyftUberFuwabolewa posts.


&#127464;&#127475;&#127464;&#127475;&#127464;&#127475;&#127464;&#127475;&#127464;&#127475;


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

shoot-them-dead-philippine-president-rodrigo-duterte-orders-police-military-kill-citizens-who-defy-coronavirus-lockdown

i know this is not the philippines

this dude is not playin'


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

KK2929 said:


> -----------------------
> 
> LOL !! Nice try but whether it is a closed door or a locked door, you would be trespassing and in trouble if you do not belong there.


That's EXACTLY my point. No harm no foul but it's still a crime.

JUST LIKE the no harm no foul argument about the woman driving around for no reason.

Just as being in your house even if I don't actually cause a problem is not ok, driving aimlessly for no reason EVEN IF IT DOESN'T CAUSE A PROBLEM is not ok.

And actually she WAS a problem because she was pulled over for some infraction, and if she had the virus was exposing a cop to it unnecessarily. So her taillight out or whatever it was WAS a harm/foul. But either way the no harm/no foul argument is still specious.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> In my market the National Guard has been deployed. There are check points every 5 miles. If you don't have valid papers that show you have a reason to travel you can be detained or shot.


God bless America!
Just don't call it marshal law. That's an icky word.


----------



## Carbuncle (Mar 29, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/police-cite-woman-going-leisurely-204119272.html
> *U.S.*
> *Police cite woman for going on leisurely drive during Pennsylvania stay-at-home order*
> Teresa Boeckel, York Daily Record
> ...


That's taking things too far.



Fuzzyelvis said:


> That's EXACTLY my point. No harm no foul but it's still a crime.
> 
> JUST LIKE the no harm no foul argument about the woman driving around for no reason.
> 
> ...


Get rid of your cats. They're making you crazy.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> That's EXACTLY my point. No harm no foul but it's still a crime.
> 
> JUST LIKE the no harm no foul argument about the woman driving around for no reason.
> 
> ...


The argument wasn't whether it was a crime, but rather, was it harmful.

It would have been an equal problem being pulled over for a taillight out, while driving to the store.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

doyousensehumor said:


> God bless America!
> Just don't call it marshal law. That's an icky word.


Ya, call it Martial Law instead since that's the correct term.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Carbuncle said:


> That's taking things too far.
> 
> 
> Get rid of your cats. They're making you crazy.


Don't blame the cats.

He's driving them crazy.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Ya, call it Martial Law instead since that's the correct term.


I have to say, we agree:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/words-that-get-commonly-misused-or-misspelled.388536/post-6039430


> martial law ✅ vs. marshal law &#128683;
> Here's a topical one for our present coronavirus moment. The latter is completely incorrect, and based on a homophonic misunderstanding. This misconception may relate partly to the existence of the term for law enforcement named "U.S. Marshals", but martial law is really about "martial" enforcement as in "war-like" or "militaristic".


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Our Mayor's order specifically exempts homeless people. Check the California order for anything that addresses that. If Governor Newsom did not address that.................I guess that when the popo stop you, you just tell them:


Let me rephrase that question:
Does someone who lives in a car ever go joyriding? (I don't live in a car.)


sellkatsell44 said:


> There are signs in SF where they say you can get a citation for living in your car-not sure if it applies to the whole Bay Area.
> 
> while I understand driving is not "hurting" anyone, enclosed in a vehicle, it is the fact that the destination was unknown to the cops at the time, and so they probably pulled her over for questioning and things got heated.
> 
> ...


SFPD issued its first violation citation today. An anti-abortion protestor at Planned Parenthood who argued he is performing an essential service.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Essential service? The other side of the world, but check out this one -

An illegal brothel that caused a traffic jam in a Victorian street has been slapped with a fine for not complying with COVID-19 stage three restrictions.

Victoria Police Deputy Commissioner Shane Patton revealed the brothel in Geelong copped a hefty fine just short of $10,000 yesterday.



> https://www.watoday.com.au/national...tage-3-coronavirus-rules-20200402-p54gcy.html


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Victoria Police Deputy Commissioner Shane Patton revealed the brothel in Geelong copped a hefty fine just short of $10,000 yesterday.


The girls will work that off pretty quick as soon as the Police Officers Union has their next meeting.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Essential service? The other side of the world, but check out this one -
> 
> An illegal brothel that caused a traffic jam in a Victorian street has been slapped with a fine for not complying with COVID-19 stage three restrictions.
> 
> Victoria Police Deputy Commissioner Shane Patton revealed the brothel in Geelong copped a hefty fine just short of $10,000 yesterday.


Aspen- don't go to Aspen, high risk factor when it comes to CV. Highly infectious place.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

mbd said:


> Aspen- don't go to Aspen, high risk factor when it comes to CV. Highly infectious place.


It's ok mbd ... slow down, take a deep breath. It will be ooooo kay.

Sounds like Aspen is a bad memory. Sorry, we'll never mention it again ...

_*But, I would like to know the story. *sigh* You just know there's a story ... _


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

KK2929 said:


> More to this story then what is written.
> Sounds like the princess went for a ride, had a broken tail light, got pulled over and gave the cop a hard time.
> All she had to do was tell the officer that she was going to the grocery store.


OR THE LIQUOR STORE . . .


----------



## doggerel (Apr 23, 2017)

“The welfare of humanity is always the alibi of tyrants”. -Albert Camus


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

They gave her a ticket for being 19. Covid 19.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

June132017 said:


> They gave her a ticket for being 19. Covid 19.


Sounds like... The Name's Bond... James Bond

Working for MI6, secret virus Covid-19 goes undercover spreading deadly mayhem across the world.

.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Just driving to drive is not okay. Stay home. Snowflakes dont realize it can be much worse.
> 
> I had a zoom meeting with coworker on Thursday. Shes from Virginia and told me people are still out and about. Glad they are setting an example with this girl.
> 
> Monkey see, monkey do. If streets become flooded with people that want to drive for no reason then that will encourage others to do the same. "If others are doing it so can i" &#129320;


Mkang I dont get it, even if everyone decides to go for a leisure drive how does that spread Covid particularly if no one leaves their car.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Taxi2Uber said:


> The argument wasn't whether it was a crime, but rather, was it harmful.
> 
> It would have been an equal problem being pulled over for a taillight out, while driving to the store.


My point was that whether it was harmful is beside the point because it still violated the stay at home order.

As far as being pulled over if she had a valid reason such as grocery shopping then that's one thing. But going out for no reason is putting people at risk for no reason.

Does no one know how to follow anything logically anymore? Is reading comprehension just not taught anymore?



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Mkang I dont get it, even if everyone decides to go for a leisure drive how does that spread Covid particularly if no one leaves their car.
> 
> View attachment 443618


AS I POINTED OUT BEFORE TO SOMEONE: If I go in your house when you're not there without permission, but don't touch or steal anything, does does that cause any harm? Does that make it ok?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> My point was that whether it was harmful is beside the point because it still violated the stay at home order.
> 
> As far as being pulled over if she had a valid reason such as grocery shopping then that's one thing. But going out for no reason is putting people at risk for no reason.
> 
> ...


That's apples and oranges. Your example is comparing a felony to a public citation. Fallacy


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Does no one know how to follow anything logically anymore? Is reading comprehension just not taught anymore?


I ask that of you.


Fuzzyelvis said:


> My point was that whether it was harmful is beside the point because it still violated the stay at home order.


No. That WAS the point. Violation or not, the act itself is not harmful.


Fuzzyelvis said:


> But going out for no reason is putting people at risk for no reason.


Again, not true.
Violation? Probably
Harmful? No.
You keep trying to connect the two.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Mkang I dont get it, even if everyone decides to go for a leisure drive how does that spread Covid particularly if no one leaves their car.


Obviously the solution is for people to shelter in place in their moving cars until the crisis is over. No one stops driving until coronavirus is cured. Gas is cheap enough to make it happen.

&#128663; &#128665; &#128663; &#128667;&#128665;&#128652;&#128663;&#128663;&#128652;&#128657;&#128663;&#128659;


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Obviously the solution is for people to shelter in place in their moving cars until the crisis is over. No one stops driving until coronavirus is cured. Gas is cheap enough to make it happen.
> 
> &#128663; &#128665; &#128663; &#128667;&#128665;&#128652;&#128663;&#128663;&#128652;&#128657;&#128663;&#128659;


Idk Waldo I'm feel really against the all the shelter in place and bans. To me it seems everyone is scared and making drastic decisions on the fly based off that fear.

In my life time everytime the country becomes scared we as a collective make very bad decisions.

The last time I seen the country anywhere near this scared was 9/11. Soon there after terrified people all got in line behind a war that lasted over a decade which financially we still haven't recovered from. This had a lasting impression on me.

Right now I see a lot of terrified people getting in line behind another Great Recession. We could honestly see a hoard of companies fold late 2020, early 2021.

Anytime I feel that "we" the people are being herded using fear all my alarm bells start to go off. Right now those bells are ringing loud with a flashing red light blinking rapidly. This will not end well


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

$200 pffft... How's this one:-

Teenage learner driver fined *$1600* for driving with her mum during COVID-19 lockdown.



> https://www.3aw.com.au/teenage-lear...riving-with-her-mum-during-covid-19-lockdown/


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Idk Waldo I'm feel really against the all the shelter in place and bans. To me it seems everyone is scared and making drastic decisions on the fly based off that fear.
> 
> In my life time everytime the country becomes scared we as a collective make very bad decisions.
> 
> ...


I'm going to give this a second read in the next week or so:

https://www.penguinrandomhouse.com/books/301543/the-science-of-fear-by-daniel-gardner/
I think fear is a really bad emotion. I understand why people have it but it's not one of the more productive ones.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Cop risked infection stopping here. What a moron.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Mkang I dont get it, even if everyone decides to go for a leisure drive how does that spread Covid particularly if no one leaves their car.


First, I don't agree with what I'm about to say. But, I have made the mistake of reading some comments on one of the local news rages on Facebook from posts. The argument people make are: "If you are out and about, get in an accident (car, hiking, trip on the sidewalk and bust your head), you are putting 1st responders at risk and taking medical supplies from the hospitals for your treatment. So STAY HOME".

Again, I don't agree with that argument. Although it could be somewhat true. But in most places, excluding NYC and perhaps some other very hot COVID-19 spots, hospitals are not over run.

There are sssooooo many places here in Utah for you to be out walking, hiking, biking, etc, and not see another person. Or just pass them on the path/trail. No biggie. Minus perhaps downtown Salt Lake or Park City (which is a very very big hot spot). The Governor has also closed State Parks to an extent. You can only visit a State Park if it's in your county. You can't go to state parks outside your county. And the big National Parks are now closed (Zion, Arches, Canyon Lands).

Probably going for a drive myself this week or this weekend. Thinking Great Basin National Park area. Haven't been out there before.


----------



## Carblar (Sep 1, 2016)

Lady was probably going to get some. Even prisoners get conjugal visits


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> If you don't have valid papers that show you have a reason to travel you can be detained or shot.





Wolfgang Faust said:


> shot?





waldowainthrop said:


> As it should be, tovarishch.














Who is John Galt? said:


> the brothel in Geelong copped a hefty fine just short of $10,000 yesterday.


Is that US or Australian? If Australian, that is a little less than $6.100 US.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Mkang I dont get it, even if everyone decides to go for a leisure drive how does that spread Covid particularly if no one leaves their car.
> 
> View attachment 443618


I'm very focused on this virus. I'm very concerned about the number of deaths and the impacts to humanity after its all said and done. Call me sensitive, emotional, dont care.

After hearing some of the stupid things people are saying like "who cares it's just old people", "I'll survive for sure", "it's a regular flu", "no one in my city is taking it seriously, so I'm still going out as usual" I don't trust people will do the right thing and be careful in public.

Add on top of that what is still unknown about this virus. I keep hearing new developing stories about long term effects, people getting more then 1 strain, it lives in the air for much longer then we know, etc.

Add on top of that the stats being reported. In US, the daily number of deaths is increasing. Very soon we'll be at a million if we dont take proactive steps.

So I get a bit triggered when I still hear about people wanting to party, to go out and about and fighting for this chicks right to drive and occupy space on the street. I also don't trust most people "going for a drive" will enter and exit their car at home. If I didn't constantly hear the stupid things people are saying I may have more faith. I understand many are responsible but many aren't.

Can't wrap my head around people's inability to sacrifice their activities for a couple of weeks for the better good. It just seems like we won't take it serious until a family member or our city takes a hit. I dont want it to get that level &#128549;



kdyrpr said:


> Cop risked infection stopping here. What a moron.


Yes. You actually make a great point. Say they stopped her for speeding on her joy ride. Now she is wasting valuable resources for her escapade.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> As far as being pulled over if she had a valid reason such as grocery shopping then that's one thing. But going out for no reason is putting people at risk for no reason.


And, why in the hell did she not bat her big blue eyes at him and say, "Your officership, I was going to the pharmacy. You see, I started my menses yesterday and I am bleeding like a stuck pig and I went through all the Kotex I had .. so I wadded up a bunch of toilet paper .... and now I'm out of toilet paper and I can't leave to get Kotex because I have to stay home, and I don't know what I'm gonna doooooo ...." then wail and cry uncontrollably.

She'd of been down the road in less than 20 seconds (if it was a male cop).


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> And, why in the hell did she not bat her big blue eyes at him and say, "Your officership, I was going to the pharmacy. You see, I started my menses yesterday and I am bleeding like a stuck pig and I went through all the Kotex I had .. so I wadded up a bunch of toilet paper .... and now I'm out of toilet paper and I can't leave to get Kotex because I have to stay home, and I don't know what I'm gonna doooooo ...." then wail and cry uncontrollably.
> 
> She'd of been down the road in less than 20 seconds (if it was a male cop).


Lay off the moonshine UB


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

SHalester said:


> but the SAH you are under, which is the same I'm under since the counties coordinated it doesn't state you can't leave the house. In fact, it says you can for exercise, hiking, biking, running etc. Just the whole 6ft distance for non-household members.
> 
> I suppose if and when we are under martial law and there are road blocks, that will be a different story, Until then a mere drive with no stops won't trigger any enforcement in the Bay Area counties. For now, I'm ok with my 5 mile stroll in the early AM to combat being stuck inside fever.


This. Hell worst case someone could sign up for uber or Lyft or something and just leave the driver app open in case they were stopped. I go for leisure drives almost daily (again, staying in car) and that's all I do.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Jihad Me At Hello said:


> This. Hell worst case someone could sign up for uber or Lyft or something and just leave the driver app open in case they were stopped. I go for leisure drives almost daily (again, staying in car) and that's all I do.


You're 1 in a million sir (literally)


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> My point was that whether it was harmful is beside the point because it still violated the stay at home order.
> 
> As far as being pulled over if she had a valid reason such as grocery shopping then that's one thing. But going out for no reason is putting people at risk for no reason.
> 
> ...


You're comparing a drive in my personal property where no one else is affected to a home invasion or burglary?

Yeahhhhh....ok. My work here is done.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Lay off the moonshine UB


Wifey feeds it to me, a slow drip.
She says the drunker I get, the easier it is for her to run away.
I gonna have to hobble her.

I always got a good story ready. Can't help it.
I passed a cop on the shoulder once, doing about 35, then made a right turn on a red light after not quite coming to a complete stop.
Cop pulled me over.
Walked up and said something like 'driving kind of aggressive'.
I told him that I was 'Trying to make it to to work ... right there (pointing to a building) before I shit my pants. I been sick all nite, prolly shouldn't go in and may go home, but I'm just trying to make it to toilet ..." then I squirmed a bit in my seat.
He handed me back my DL and said "drive careful."

Nothing to lose ... tell your story.
BE your story.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

People are so freaking ridiculous. Dude, there's a pandemic happening. Stay indoors. Minimal contact with the outside world unless absolutely necessary. Is it an inconvenience? Yes. Will you get over it? Also yes.


----------



## FuberNYC (Jan 2, 2017)

...what about this lady over here???

_Mayor Lori Lightfoot defended getting a haircut over the weekend even though barbers and stylists were shut down under the state's stay-at-home order, saying she's the face of the city and the woman who cut her hair wore a mask. _

https://www.chicagotribune.com/coro...0200406-jmyz2wtccnadlknya7hzbetevy-story.html


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

FuberNYC said:


> ...what about this lady over here???
> 
> https://www.chicagotribune.com/coro...0200406-jmyz2wtccnadlknya7hzbetevy-story.html


She paid for that haircut!?

.


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

She should have LOST IT like Eunice in the old Carol Burnett Show, to show how stir crazy she was getting at home with (whoever). I was looking for a really short clip but it's better to see how she gets set off (triggered) in the full sketch.

One video is an outtake, the next one is the full sketch and you can see how Vicki Lawrence (Mama) is still egging Carol on on with ad libs at the same spot in the sketch.













FuberNYC said:


> ...what about this lady over here???
> 
> _Mayor Lori Lightfoot defended getting a haircut over the weekend even though barbers and stylists were shut down under the state's stay-at-home order, saying she's the face of the city and the woman who cut her hair wore a mask. _
> 
> https://www.chicagotribune.com/coro...0200406-jmyz2wtccnadlknya7hzbetevy-story.html


Oh yeah Lightfoot's a real beauty. Saw her the other day and said "She looks like a zombie" but it had nothing to do with her "do." It's her perpetual scowl and witchy demeanor. I don't think I've ever heard or seen her that she wasn't crying "victim." If someone spoke to her the wrong way they must be sexist. If they didn't do what she expected, they must be homophobic [sic]. If they proposed an alternate method, they must be racist.

She's only mayor where I sometimes work, not where I live, and I doubt she'll get a second term, unless Chicago likes scoldy, scowly, lecturey victims--which I doubt.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Mkang14 said:


> I'm very focused on this virus. I'm very concerned about the number of deaths and the impacts to humanity after its all said and done. Call me sensitive, emotional, dont care.
> 
> After hearing some of the stupid things people are saying like "who cares it's just old people", "I'll survive for sure", "it's a regular flu", "no one in my city is taking it seriously, so I'm still going out as usual" I don't trust people will do the right thing and be careful in public.
> 
> ...


Cops put the selves at risk every time they stop anyone, for anything. Saying the cop is stupid to stop her and putting himself at risk is no different than saying he shouldn't stop someone because they might shoot him. He can't just ignore infractions because of risk, unfortunately.



UberBastid said:


> And, why in the hell did she not bat her big blue eyes at him and say, "Your officership, I was going to the pharmacy. You see, I started my menses yesterday and I am bleeding like a stuck pig and I went through all the Kotex I had .. so I wadded up a bunch of toilet paper .... and now I'm out of toilet paper and I can't leave to get Kotex because I have to stay home, and I don't know what I'm gonna doooooo ...." then wail and cry uncontrollably.
> 
> She'd of been down the road in less than 20 seconds (if it was a male cop).


Well that's another thing: the fact that she is do stupid that she couldn't even think of a lie makes me wonder how she behaved. My guess is when he asked her where she was going she told him it was none of his business and it went downhill from there.

She's clearly not very bright.



FuberNYC said:


> ...what about this lady over here???
> 
> _Mayor Lori Lightfoot defended getting a haircut over the weekend even though barbers and stylists were shut down under the state's stay-at-home order, saying she's the face of the city and the woman who cut her hair wore a mask. _
> 
> https://www.chicagotribune.com/coro...0200406-jmyz2wtccnadlknya7hzbetevy-story.html


She's a stupid **** IMO. You want to be the "face of the city" set a ****ing example.

And I've never heard of her before today.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Cops put the selves at risk every time they stop anyone, for anything. Saying the cop is stupid to stop her and putting himself at risk is no different than saying he shouldn't stop someone because they might shoot him. He can't just ignore infractions because of risk, unfortunately.
> 
> 
> Well that's another thing: the fact that she is do stupid that she couldn't even think of a lie makes me wonder how she behaved. My guess is when he asked her where she was going she told him it was none of his business and it went downhill from there.
> ...


It seems you misunderstood what I wrote. I did not say the cop was stupid. I wouldnt say that. Cops time during this is very valuable. The only idiot is the joyrider, snowflake, 1st world, especial lady driving.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Mkang14 said:


> It seems you misunderstood what I wrote. I did not say the cop was stupid. I wouldnt say that. Cops time during this is very valuable. The only idiot is the joyrider, snowflake, 1st world, especial lady driving.


No I was actually referring back to you replying to someone else. But stupidly of course because you don't see that part. I should have replied to them.

I know you didn't say that.


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

Meanwhile, The State of (insert your state here) has no web page for 1099, self employed, and gig workers to file unemployment claims. But they have cops to hassle law-abiding citizens.

I drive my vehicle down the interstate once per week to charge the battery and move the fluids through the engine. I don't see the state buying me a new car battery so...



Mkang14 said:


> It seems you misunderstood what I wrote. I did not say the cop was stupid. I wouldnt say that. Cops time during this is very valuable. The only idiot is the joyrider, snowflake, 1st world, especial lady driving.


"First world?" You say that like it's a bad thing.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Rosalita said:


> "First world?" You say that like it's a bad thing.


No


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

...meanwhile, down under cover in Melbourne...

*Police interrupted a Southbank dinner party last night *and dished out more than $11,000 of fines to a group who were flouting the stay-at-home laws.

Neighbours tipped police off to the inner city apartment party last night where seven women had gathered.

Each of the women, understood to be Chinese nationals studying in Melbourne, were given a hefty $1652 fine for breaking the tough COVID-19 social distancing laws.

An infringement notice, obtained by the Herald Sun, confirmed a fine issued about 9pm for a gathering of seven people.

The notice has been posted to the Chinese social media site WeChat as a warning to others who think they may be above the law.

It is understood four women live in the apartment together and the other three were guests.

This group were seven of the 114 fines issued by Victoria Police in the last 24 hours as part of Operation Sentinel.

Others who were fined included three mates busted playing video games in a loungeroom who did not live together and a party of four who were roaming the streets searching for drugs.

Operation Sentinel continues.

[no mention of bat soup  ]



> https://apple.news/A4Vov-PJuSjSs51iEZ069ZA


----------

